
DoorDash tips subsidize the company's delivery costs - bradengroom
https://www.reddit.com/r/doordash/comments/a4dshz/doordash_has_been_stealing_your_tips_and_here_is/
======
bradengroom
[https://notipdoordash.com](https://notipdoordash.com)

------
tareqak
DoorDash is a YC company (#8 by valuation as of October 2018) [0][1]. Could we
get some insight here from people working with DoorDash?

[0]
[https://www.ycombinator.com/topcompanies](https://www.ycombinator.com/topcompanies)

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoorDash](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoorDash)

------
xenadu02
tl;dr: DoorDash subtracts the "guaranteed" amount from the tip. So if the
driver is promised $8 for the delivery and the customer tips $5 the driver
makes $8. The tip went to DoorDash, not the driver. The way DoorDash words
this kinda explains that's how it works so technically they aren't cheating
drivers... but it sure is shady and outright lying to customers!

Tips are understood (and have a common-law definition) of being directly paid
to those serving you. In some states a "house cut" of tips is against the law
because scummy restaurants try to do the same thing DoorDash is doing.

By listing it as a "tip" in the app DoorDash is defrauding me as the customer.

------
conchy
Stuff like this seems to happen in tech all the time: they follow exactly the
literal meaning of all the words in their terms of service, but the actual
reality is the exact opposite of what the words imply.

------
raleigh_user
Well, never using them again. That’s shady and there’s 7 other services that
don’t do that (as far as I’m aware). I’ve tipped every time and have ordered
probably 15 times in last 30 days

------
ec109685
Do other gig economy delivery services do the same? This is surprising and
seems to remove the incentive that a tip provides of doing an excellent job.

------
taobility
Only US still stick with tip. Why the customer need to pay extra money named
as tip?

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
They don’t need to tip anything. It’s about consumer intent of where that tip
should go if a tip is left. Consumers are being led to believe that the tip
goes to the employee when actually that tip is being used to subsidize the
wage that the company should have been paying.

This isn’t really different from when you tip at a restaurant and finding out
the company is just stealing 50% of the tip from the employee.

~~~
taobility
why I need to tip in restaurant? any other countries have such policy?

